# Is it normal for my white Chi to be so pink??



## Demonic (Jul 21, 2011)

I've had Gir for 8 days now and he's doing great. I have been noticing how pink he seems though!
He is a smooth coat but his fur is quite fine. His skin is pink and you can see the pink quite clearly.
(especially on the top of his head, chest, and feet!)

I read somewhere that it's normal for some short-haired Chis to be almost bald in certain areas...

He is really tiny also. He weighs 1 pound at 14 weeks (3.2 months old) and he's almost solid white. Is that a factor? The fact that he's a little guy and he is a light colour?
Does anyone think it will grow thicker with age? His parents were both smooth coats and they don't seem pink at all! :tongue5:

Here's a picture of him and his pink-ness:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My goodness he's a cutie!
I definitely think that his fur will grow in with age and you won't see the pink so much.
He's not itchy or anything is he? You don't think it could be allergies?
Judging by the picture he seems fine to me.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

AAWWWW! I am in love! Such a little darling 
It can take a good while for their coats to grow so I don't think you should be to worried unless there are other symptoms associated with it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pink pink pink! pups have pink bellies when theyre puppy wuppies! then they go back to normal...boooooooo! LOL :lol: seein hes a shorthair ull see pink everywhere! also when they're hot they are pink!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

look how tiny dex was! this is when his belly was pink!...u cant really see it...but i was confused too lol


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow he's TINY!!! My Chloe was 3lbs when she had her 15 week vaccination last week (she's actually slimmed down a lot, she was a chunky monkey).

She is almost completely bald under her chin and down her throat and her hair is thin around the base of her ears. She's a chocolate but even she is very pink where her hair is thin. As everyone else said its just a puppy thing, his hair will grow.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

SKy is nearly completely bald because I think she has a condition but she's fine! You're boy is just a puppy and I've seen puppies that are baldish but their fur grows in as they get older.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is normal.
It is also a color thing. Hope was very pink as a puppy. She is a cream, not white, but close enough. As a puppy, people asked me if my dog was pink because her fur was finer. Now, she is cream on top but when you flip her over, her belly is pink. The darker girls are a gray-pink on their bellies but hers is STILL definitely pink.

Here is a pic when she was younger:









versus Ruby's underside which is more gray. Eden, also darker, looks similar to this in color on her belly:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, and your little one really is a little one!

My smallest was (we did not have her then so it is what I am told) around 1/2 pound bigger than that around his age and now at 1 she is a bit under 3.5 pounds. Our others were about 2 pounds (so double his weight!) at that age and are a bit under 4 pounds at 15 and 16 months so he is going to be a wee one unless he suddenly has a major growth spurt!

He is precious!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

When we got Ember at about ten weeks, she weighed about... 3-5 ounces, the size of a large mouse or small rat in length and height... she was microscopic.

She never had pink on her because she's an ember color with white and chocolate points. (Hence the name Ember), but pink is perfectly normal, Max had pink on his belly. But he grew out of it. I miss the poor fella. 

But your fur kid should be fine as long as she isn't itching too much.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

So cute! Audrey's total underside looks like that.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the pinkness of Chis!

When we first got Jaxx his belly was almost completely bald and was very pink. At 7 months his hair is starting to grow in slowly on his belly and the pink is beginning to not show. I loved his little pink belly though.

Your little one is adorable.

It amazes me how little they can be at that age. We too did not have Jaxx at that age but looking at his records he was 1.5 pounds at that age. I really wish that we had gotten him when he was younger.

Pigeonsheep Dexter's baby picture is adorable!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I love your pink dog. I would love him to bits before my heart exploded. 

Venus has thin fur. She has velvety fur from her neck to her stomach. She is very pink even though she is a tri-color. She has sensitive skin and even the carpet rubbing on her feet can irritate her. I can tell if she has irritated skin because her pink skin will turn much darker and sometimes nearly red. 

Your chi seems okay from his picture.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Demonic said:


> I've had Gir for 8 days now and he's doing great. I have been noticing how pink he seems though!
> He is a smooth coat but his fur is quite fine. His skin is pink and you can see the pink quite clearly.
> (especially on the top of his head, chest, and feet!)


His fur will grow. Nilla is about 10 weeks now and is pink in the exact same spots that you mentioned (top of the head, chest, and feet).


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Amberleah loulou is same way, big areas with no fur, she is 9 months old no change yet, she looks like your baby.


----------



## Demonic (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the helpful replies!!!
Puppies are great but I really can't wait until he starts entering the young adult stage, hehe.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

He is adorable. I'm positive the pink is normal and he will grow out of it.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

i love all these pics <3


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My 1st chi was bright white and even had a pink nose. When I carried her around in my arms all snuggled in a blanket, friends thought I had a baby pig because there was so much pink (ears, nose). She grew darker and the nose turned black as she got older.


----------

